# How to make a juice groove



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

Ok, might be a simple answer to this but…..

I've made lots of cutting boards but this is the first time someone has asked for a juice groove in one so I'm looking for a little guidance so I don't screw it up.

Is the easiest method to create a template 1/8" smaller than the groove and use a router & guide? Any tips or hints?

Cheers…Don


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

CNC router would probably be easy, though I doubt you have one or could afford one. So a template make sense.


----------



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

CNC router is a nice to have.

Have one? No.
Afford one? Yes.
Space for one? No.


----------



## larson1170 (Dec 27, 2013)

I have seen some plans on here for making a sled for your router so you can use it to plane down cutting boards. Maybe you could adapt one of those plans to work?


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

You could make a panto-graph for the router.. That might be a way to go.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

This way works for me:









and the results:


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Yes you have it right with the pattern Idea. Make sure your pattern is smooth with no defects,if you have defect a little bondo with fill big chunks back in. Double sided tape is great for holding the pattern in place. For a smooth groove use a sharp & clean router bit and take light cuts to prevent burning.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I would either use a pattern carpet taped to the board (especially if the groove is to be curved), or you might be able to setup the router table with stop blocks for consistent cuts.

Once you figure out the juice groove, start working on a carrot catcher accessory. Those carrots seem to fly everywhere when I chop them!


----------



## 111 (Sep 2, 2013)

Make a thicker frame around your cutting board. (Easy enough to just nail on four pcs)


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

First choice CNC… failing that Kevins solution works a treat… can't over shoot the corners…


----------



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

Good ideas, thanks. The cutting board he wants made has one square end and one rounded end to it so I'm guessing Jim's template idea is the way to go?


----------



## Fishfreak911 (Jul 14, 2010)

Yup, and my advice would be to do it in multiple passes. This will make it easier to keep control of the router especially when rounding corners on the template. Make your final pass the shallowest (1/32")-ish, and try not to pause. This will reduce the burning, and therefore the amount of sanding you will have to do. You only get one shot at this!l


----------



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

This is a 21×27 x 2" board so I don't want to screw this up!


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I ditto all those that said template! Just be sure to stay on the template, inside, outside, or to be sure, inside and outside as that "traps" the path of the router so you can't drift away in either direction.

I assume that the juice groove will be near the edge so the outside template will need some way to raise it up to the CB surface and spacers to locate the CB within the template.

It's a little more work but the other template can be held to the CB with double side tape.

*Do a "bit less" groove first to make sure there are no template hang up!*


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

I do this with something very similar to these suggestions. I use a collar and bit. I sized it a tad larger so I can run the inside, and outside diameter separatly. This allows more control and with the depth set right you can chose oval or round. It also comes out looking less, how do I say, like the others. (until now  I put cleats to hold to board, and use "corner blocks". I route to the blocks, then move them one at a time to keep the inner pattern from moving.(clamping helps too at this point) You will notice I made custom rounded corner inserts by drilling a whole in Ply with a forstner and cutting in in corners to get a nice rounded corner. Here is what these jigs look like in something other than digital  (props to waho69 for staying analog 










Bottom with cleats.










Top with corner blocks.

The cleats can be moved… but the downside to this jig, is you need to make one for each of your board sizes.


----------



## Tony1212 (Aug 26, 2013)

I just got my weekly etip from Woodsmith magazine yesterday afternoon. They have a video on making juice grooves in cutting boards.

I think anyone can see the video.

http://www.woodsmithtips.com/2014/02/06/router-trick-for-grooves/?autostart=true&utm_source=WoodsmithTips&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=7864

If you have problems seeing the video, let me know.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

The video didn't go wth an outside template, which IMO, makes it easier to folllow with a router than what they showed!
They took the simplest route for a template instead!


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

If your going to use a template carpet taped to the board , make sure to do it before you put a finish on it or the tape most likely won't hold.


----------

